# [Impression] FiiO E7 (warning: lot of pics!!!)



## ClieOS

First, I want to thank FiiO for the E7 sample, especially since they took the time to make it a one-off special edition.






 The full production will look the same, expect for a thicker plastic box.












 [size=large]*Spec*[/size]
 Output Power: 150mW (16Ω); 16mW (300Ω)
 Headphone Impedance Range: 16 Ω ~ 300 Ω
 SNR: ≥95dB (A weighted) on line-in; ≥100dB (A weighted) on USB-in
 Distortion: <0.009% (10mW)on line-in; <0.008% (10mW) on USB-in
 Frequency Range: 10Hz ~ 1000kHz
 Power Supply: Internal 1050mAH rechargeable Li-ion battery
 Recharging: USB 5V DC 400mA
 Size: 96mm x 55mm x 15.5mm
 Weight: 100g






 The inside: E7, silicone band for wrapping with DAP; a short 3.5mm-to-3.5mm interconnecting cable, about 5 inches end-to-end; a soft pouch; a heavy duty USB cable; a manual (not show).















 E7, from the headphone-out's end.





 From the USB / dock / AUX-in (line-in)'s end.










 Want to thank FiiO again for the special edition. Nothing is different from the standard edition except for the extra printing.










 The 4 buttons are very well made aluminum. 


 [size=large]*Build Quality and Accessories*[/size]
 Build quality is simply great - on par, if not better than, others good portable amp I have (3MOVE, iBassso T4/T3D, etc). The aluminum case is so well finished that it looks seamless on all the joins. While FiiO has always had a decent build quality on their product, E7 is simply another big step forward. The two tones OLED screen is, as expected, stunningly good to look at. It is sharp and bright. All mini jacks have metal sleeve, which also look great.

 Size wise, E7 is slimmer than typical portable amp (i.e. Practical Device XM3/4/5) and about half the size and weight of 3MOVE (which is also a portable DAC amp like E7). Obviously it is not the size of an ultra-portable, but given all the features it has, I think making it any smaller will likely to be an unnecessary challenge that FiiO don't need to take on.

 Accessories wise, you have the soft pouch for storage, a silicone band in case you want to warp it with a DAP, a heavy duty USB cable which is unusual (most USB cable of this type is really thin) and a manual. If there are anything missing, they will be 4 small stick-on rubber feet. The 4 hex screws protrude a little out from the back plate so they will serve as feet, but they will get scratched if you use them that way. You will be better off getting some stick-on rubber feet yourself if you don't want scratches.






 From left: iBasso T3D, Linearossa W1, and E7.










 Meier Audio Corda 3MOVE and E7.





 E7 next to Sansa Fuze (left), Nationite s:flo2 (right), and iPod Nano4 (bottom).


 [size=large]*Navigation*[/size]
 Navigation is fairly simple and straightforward. One press on the menu button goes into menu selection, and then you just go up and down and find the setting you want to change. In the setting, there are EQ (bass boost), USB charger, Sleep timer (auto off timer), Keylock (auto 'hold' function), Volume limiter, startup volume memory, and system info. 

 Startup volume memory is for the E7 to retain the last volume setting. If it is not turned on, E7 will reset its volume to 10/60 during next startup. I was told the firmware is upgradeable only via a special cable. My assumption is FiiO uses the dock to update firmware so basically it means at this point it is not user upgradeable. In any case, beside some small typo in the menu, the firmware seems to run very smoothly and there really isn't any real reason to update the firmware. Hopefully by the time E7 is finally released, the typo should be corrected. The keylock, or auto hold, can be set between 20 and 60 seconds, which is a bit too long in my opinion. I would like the minimum to be 10s. Once the keylock is engaged, you will need to press the menu button for a few second to unlock. When it is locked, the screen will be turned off as well. If you don't set the key lock, the screen will remain on all the time.






 Startup screen. Sorry for the blurry picture as my camera was a hard time focusing on the bright OLED screen.










 E7, connected to Nano4's line-out via a FiiO LOD.


 [size=large]*SQ*[/size]
 First, let's talk about the line-in and headphone-out. While on early on FiiO has decide to keep the same chip set as E5 on the E7, the decision has been made in the last minute to switch from the original OPA2338UA to the better performing AD8692 by ADI. I was also told that all the coupling caps are Elna Purecap for audio instead of the less desirable tantalum caps. 

 When fed by iPod nano4 line-out, in comparison, E7 (no bass boost) is more neutral sounding than E5, just a tad colder than E1. E7 has a softer bass impact, but a better treble performance. It actually feel a little thin and grainy compared to the warmer, more musical sound signature of original E5 amp section because of the extra fine detail E7 has. It also has a better depth in soundstage but not particularly wide. Once switch to Bass Boost Lv1 however, E7 starts to sound warmer and acquire a better width in soundstage, while still retaining most of its crispy detail. This works fairly well with analytical IEM like RE0, while BB Lv0 sounds better with warm sounding IEM like Sherwood SE-777. Overall, I will say E7 is definitely better sounding than E5 (more) and E1 (less). In fact, I will say E7 amp section performance is getting very close to that of iBasso T4 and Linearossa W1.

 Now, how about the DAC? E7 use PCM2706 as its USB receiver, but the actually decoding is done by Wolfson WM8740, which is pretty well known for having a good sound. I don't have any other DAC amp of E7 price range to compare it with (well, there is only one other DAC amp in this price range anyway), and compare it to the more expensive 3MOVE is pretty unfair since 3MOVE do have a really good amp section. But my unscientific listening does suggest to me that the DAC section is really well, better than the PCM270x-only solution used by 3MOVE or Go-Vibe USB DAC. I would have love to listen to the line-out but FiiO has decided they won't have a dedicated 3.5mm output for line-out. Instead, they prefer a dock solution (which hopefully we will see a separate cradle for it). I think it goes without saying that E7 sound much better when fed by the DAC than by Nano4.

 [size=large]*EQ*[/size]
 I think the bass boost function deserves some further explanation. On Lv0, bass boost is off and the general sound signature is on the cold, analytical side. On Lv3, it is very warm, with the treble slightly roll off. In fact, it is a bit like the bass boost on E5 (signature wise), but E7 does it in a more gentle way. The actual bass boost on Lv3 isn't massive, but it does give a much warmer and fuller bottom. Lv1 and Lv2 fill in the gap between the two, with Lv1 as the warmer Lv0 and Lv2 as the more analytical Lv3. I think the whole bass boost function works more like a general EQ giving different sound signature, which I prefer over just a simple bass boost.






 The FiiO family: E1, E3, E5, E7, and FiiO L1





 FiiO amp with Travagan's Colors, iBasso, T3D/T4, Go-Vibe Derringer, and Linearossa W1.


 [size=large]*Conclusion*[/size]
 It has been a long road of making and waiting, but finally E7 has come to live. It is almost every bit it was set out to be and FiiO has done a great job to achieve its goal of making a budget portable DAC amp with a fantastic value. I think It will be the new standard of the industry, to say the least, when it comes to measuring price/performance ratio of any portable DAC amp.

 The only question left is: when will TI deliver those overdue chips to FiiO so the full production can begin?

*Small update*: After roughly 100 hours of burn-in, I give E7 another listening against T4 and W1 using RE252. I can't say in 100% certainty but it does feel the soundstage is opened up by a tiny bit. Still not quite as good as T4 or W1 but it is better than before as background detail is easier to notice in comparison. The overall presentation seems less grainy and edgy than before. On previous listening, I preferred T4 just a little bit over E7, but now I think the line is really blurring.


----------



## Soul_Est

Thank you so much ClieOS for all the hard work you put in. Everyone including myself really appreciate the effort. Can't wait for the darn thing to come out now to match my Clip+. Any word on the E9?


----------



## EraserXIV

nice review! how do you feel the E7 compares with the T3D when pairing with the RE0? i know you said the Lv0 BB on the E7 is a bit too cold for the RE0, but how would Lv1 BB on the E7 compare with the T3D when using the RE0?


----------



## kshelton

Very nice, and the special edition they made for you is very cool of them. So have you noticed any burn in changes yet?


----------



## a_tumiwa

wow, it really looks like a DAP


----------



## ljokerl

Whoa, no dedicated line out? How did I manage to miss this in the speculation thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

 Aside from that great write-up as always. Much appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Xan7hos

For some reason the E7 reminds me a lot of the AMP3...I wonder if FiiO will consider (or has considered) including more onboard memory (or maybe even expandable memory like microSD) so that it can be a combo AMP/DAC/DAP


----------



## a_tumiwa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Xan7hos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For some reason the E7 reminds me a lot of the AMP3...I wonder if FiiO will consider (or has considered) including more onboard memory (or maybe even expandable memory like microSD) so that it can be a combo AMP/DAC/DAP_

 


 +2


----------



## the search never ends

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Soul_Est* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thank you so much ClieOS for all the hard work you put in. Everyone including myself really appreciate the effort. Can't wait for the darn thing to come out now to match my Clip+. Any word on the E9?_

 



 Poor ClieOS is busting his butt, and you want to know about the e9.............lol, me too!


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EraserXIV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nice review! how do you feel the E7 compares with the T3D when pairing with the RE0? i know you said the Lv0 BB on the E7 is a bit too cold for the RE0, but how would Lv1 BB on the E7 compare with the T3D when using the RE0?_

 

RE0 sounds better with T3D. Given that T3D is almost $50 more expensive (and without an DAC), I think the result is expectable.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kshelton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So have you noticed any burn in changes yet?_

 

Haven't really notice any burn-in so far. There are one 1000uF power cap and 6 coupling caps needed to condition (I believe there are two film caps on the line-in as well), but I am not sure how much they will benefit from burn-in. If they do burn-in, all the better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ljokerl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Whoa, no dedicated line out? How did I manage to miss this in the speculation thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 

Line-out has been moved to the dock connector. I asked James @ FiiO and their concern is that people connecting their headphone to the line-out to "try it out" which could possibly damage their headphone and even worst, their hearing. They have many non-audiophiles customers so the decision is made not to risk any chance. There could be a cradle (with line-out jack) released later if enough interest has been shown, or else the line-out will be left to the upcoming E9.

 On extra note: Teclast T51 / Nationite s:flo2 doesn't work well with E7 - it has a fixed gain of 3dB and when paired with T51 / s:flo2 strong output on the line-out, will excess the outputting capability of E7 and start to distort on slightly higher volume. It doesn't really matter anyway since T51 / s:flo2 has such a nice headphone-out, you don't gain improvement from pairing it with E7.


----------



## mark2410

oooh, that really does look really nice


----------



## LeonWho

NuForce uDAC killer?

 Great review as usual, ClieOS.


----------



## iamthecheese

Forgive me if I'm being ignorant, but what is the word on the price?

 Also, another great and informative review ClieOS.


----------



## ClieOS

Price is almost certain to be around US$80~US$85 when it hits the market. FiiO is actually worrying that some dealers might want to sell it at a lower price, so you do the math.


----------



## bcpk

It just looks like you have two DAPs hooked up to each other 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the impressions, ClieOS.


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

I appreciate the work you did ClieoS, but I think this review is a little biased and emotionally attached to said product. I don't think this is unusual though, as most people are emotionally attached when products first come out, and the real impressions generally come out a few months later.


----------



## EraserXIV

hmm even though the T3D does sound better, does the E7 pair decently well with the RE0, or is it a complete mismatch? i guess what i'm asking is should i even consider using the E7 with the RE0, or should i just stay away from it completely?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Scott_Tarlow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I appreciate the work you did ClieoS, but I think this review is a little biased and emotionally attached to said product. I don't think this is unusual though, as most people are emotionally attached when products first come out, and the real impressions generally come out a few months later._

 

I would like to think I have reviewed so many things over the last few years that emotionally it makes no significant difference to me (of course, I can't be totally indifference as I am still just a human). Hence it is why all of the review I did do not totally depend on listening experience on a single product, but rather comparison b/w multiple objects in order to establish a common reference. In this case, my E7 impression is drew from a whole day of A/B'ing E7 against E1, E5, Derringer, T3D, T4, W1, 3MOVE, and all other gears that I have familiarized with. Every strengths and weaknesses all have their own reasoning, at least that is what I believe in.

 There is no simple way for me to prove any of my words to you, but then again there will be more reviews and impressions to come and my words will be tested. That is what great about posting in a forum


----------



## kshelton

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Scott_Tarlow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I appreciate the work you did ClieoS, but I think this review is a little biased and emotionally attached to said product. I don't think this is unusual though, as most people are emotionally attached when products first come out, and the real impressions generally come out a few months later._

 

I think someone who has better equipment on hand and has reviewed countless audio products can avoid being "emotionally attached" to this little budget amp. I get where you are coming from but that is common sense, and doesn't need to be said in a criticizing manner. It should go without saying that his impressions may change the longer he has had and used the E7. 

 ClieOS maybe you should change the thread title to [Initial Impression] FiiO E7 (warning: lot of pics!!!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

I guess if I was anticipating a product for more than months I wouldn't have a bias opinion either. It isn't a flame, its an interpretation of how I read it. I wanted to let people know that is how I read it. I am not saying that he should have never written this, I am saying that is how I read it. Clieos I think you respond with class, however, some of the other posters need to grow up a little.


----------



## kshelton

I am very sorry if you felt my post lacked maturity. I just feel bad that almost every time someone makes a review like this they end up defending themselves. Someone always posts something asking if being given the reviewed item for free sways the result of the review. Or questions the reviewer on being paid for the review. I don't think they should continually have the need to explain they are just trying to help out. Sometimes it is amazing that people like ClieOS, |joker|, and HeadphoneAddict keep doing it. It takes a lot of time to write up all these reviews. Again I did not mean to to seem rude at all, it just gets old.


----------



## zzkatsuyazz

+1 kshelton. I hate cynicism.


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

That is the nature of life, to question. That is what being an adult is. Everyone who posts on this forum is subject to a response. Everyone knows that before they post. There is no need to defend someone when they aren't even being attacked. The work was. There is a huge difference. 

 Sorry I have derailed this further, as this has nothing really to do with the review or the E7.


----------



## kostalex

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In this case, my E7 impression is drew from a whole day of A/B'ing E7 against E1, E5, Derringer, T3D, T4, W1, 3MOVE, and all other gears that I have familiarized with._

 

Would you drop some lines comparing to 3Move and Nano HP out? These two are reference points for me, first is due to SQ, second for convenience and portability. Trying to understand E7 value as a portable amp for DAP, I can not rely on comparison to previous FIIOs. I have E3, E5, E1 and consider them as fun, but useless toys. Their SQ gain is questionable and hardly justify additional hassles to me. So I prefer either to use real amp (Pico, Supermicro) or go unamped.


----------



## kshelton

ClieOS have you noticed any flickering with the OLED screen? I read somewhere that the refresh rate can be a problem sometimes on OLED screens and can cause a flickering effect for some people.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EraserXIV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hmm even though the T3D does sound better, does the E7 pair decently well with the RE0, or is it a complete mismatch? i guess what i'm asking is should i even consider using the E7 with the RE0, or should i just stay away from it completely?_

 

Not a complete mismatch. I think E7 with bass boost Lv1 paired fairly well with RE0. If you like a warmer sound, Bass boost Lv2 is pretty good too, but Lv3 probably takes away too much detail. I am using Lv1 myself when I use RE0 with E7.


----------



## maporter

Just out of interest is that Fiio iPod LOD shown in one of the pictures any good?

 I'm in the market for a budget solution.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kostalex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Would you drop some lines comparing to 3Move and Nano HP out? These two are reference points for me, first is due to SQ, second for convenience and portability. Trying to understand E7 value as a portable amp for DAP, I can not rely on comparison to previous FIIOs. I have E3, E5, E1 and consider them as fun, but useless toys. Their SQ gain is questionable and hardly justify additional hassles to me. So I prefer either to use real amp (Pico, Supermicro) or go unamped._

 

If I assume 3MOVE as my baseline, then T3D is close but still a little less refine on detail and doesn't do soundstage quite as well; T4 has a more noticeable drop in SQ, with lesser detail and transparent but have a likable warmness when paired with RE0; W1 is a little better than T4, with better detail and wider soundstage, but has a certain coloration of its own and doesn't have as much driving power as T3D. So W1 is closer (but better) than T4. I would consider E7 amp section to be very closer , but a tiny bit lesser than T4. It sounds colder and drier than T4, but has a better treble performance. T4 is more musical and has a better soundstage.

 If you like a visual reference, it will probably be like this:
 Nano's HO ≤ E5 < E1 << E7 ≤ T4 < W1 << T3D < 3MOVE.

 My opinion is, if you have the budget and the will, just go as high as you can be. If you really want a very good performance ultra-portable, T3 will be a good choice. Given that you are coming from 3MOVE, I would think you might not be happy with anything equal or less than T4/W1 kind of performance.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kshelton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ClieOS have you noticed any flickering with the OLED screen? I read somewhere that the refresh rate can be a problem sometimes on OLED screens and can cause a flickering effect for some people._

 

I have noticed three tiny flashing black lines forming a fast pattern (repeat every few seconds) on the yellow bar where the USB recharging signal is , and I have to pay very close attention to notice them. I really think it is more of a firmware (graphical UI) glitch than refresh rate issue as I didn't notice any actual flickering on the whole screen.


----------



## kretzschmar

This looks great, thank you clieos.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *maporter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just out of interest is that Fiio iPod LOD shown in one of the pictures any good?

 I'm in the market for a budget solution._

 

For $10 with free shipping on eBay, I'll say it is as good as a budget solution could ever get. At least the build quality is pretty decent.


----------



## kshelton

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have noticed three tiny flashing black lines forming a fast pattern (repeat every few seconds) on the yellow bar where the USB recharging signal is , and I have to pay very close attention to notice them. I really think it is more of a firmware (graphical UI) glitch than refresh rate issue as I didn't notice any actual flickering on the whole screen._

 

Good info, I am not to concerned about it just curious. Its not like you watch videos on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Thanks for the info!


----------



## maporter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For $10 with free shipping on eBay, I'll say it is as good as a budget solution could ever get. At least the build quality is pretty decent._

 

Your a gem, many thanks for answering this for me - I'm off to place an order for some straight away.


----------



## tbonner1

Thanks for for taking the time to post this review as soon as possible as I am sure many have been waiting. Well written with good comparisons so we get a relative ranking of sound quality which is hard to do with the written word.

 When did you find out the chipset on the E7 amplifier was similar to E5? I am a bit disappointed the E7 amp is not a bit more robust and improved over the E5.


----------



## bcpk

I too am a bit surprised that the E5 was even mentioned in the same context as the E7. I thought the E7 was meant to be in a totally different league?


----------



## kirtar

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tbonner1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for for taking the time to post this review as soon as possible as I am sure many have been waiting. Well written with good comparisons so we get a relative ranking of sound quality which is hard to do with the written word.

 When did you find out the chipset on the E7 amplifier was similar to E5? I am a bit disappointed the E7 amp is not a bit more robust and improved over the E5._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_[size=large]*SQ*[/size]
 First, let's talk about the line-in and headphone-out. While on early on FiiO has decide to keep the same chip set as E5 on the E7, the decision has been made in the last minute to switch from the original OPA2338UA to the better performing AD8692 by ADI._

 

If you were referring to that, I think what was meant is that early on in the design process, they were going to use the same chip set but later changed it.


----------



## ClieOS

I think any assumption that E7 will be vastly better than E5 is problematic. In fact, I once said even T4 is not 4 times better than E5, if you consider the price difference ($100 vs $25). I am not sure how big an improvement can be qualified as 'big', but I do understand that in the audio world the price increment is almost alway exponential where the quality increment is not. For example, when I was planning to pick up my main portable amp 2 years ago, I auditioned the Pico with USB DAC. While it is a nice portable amp DAC, I certainly do not find it to be twice as good as 3MOVE (was almost $500 vs. $260 back then). Thus I bought 3MOVE knowing whatever I missed on Pico will no worth what I am willing to pay for it.

 I have seen PCM270x based USB DAC being sold for almost $80 by itself. CMoy with OPA2134 on stripboard used to be sold on eBay for $80 just a few years back. In fact, there is almost no sub-$100 DAC amp just 2 years ago. The truth is, the WM8740 based DAC section on E7 alone can easily be priced over $100 if FiiO want to, not to mention the amp, the case, the screen and half a year of design and labor - but that won't fit their business model on offering bang for buck products. One thing I know for sure, FiiO has no plan to go into the higher-end of the business, and you shouldn't expect that policy to change any time soon.


----------



## kshelton

Ok ClieOS if I probably won't use it as a DAC very much at all would it be better to just get a mini3 or even the E5?


----------



## AwakenedBeing

Awesome impressions ClieOS! Just when I forgot about these...

 The wait seems even longer now!

 Thanks


----------



## ClieOS

If you have $100+ budget and don't need a DAC, a mini3 or T3 will be nice.


----------



## Soul_Est

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *the search never ends* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Poor ClieOS is busting his butt, and you want to know about the e9.............lol, me too!_

 

Can we chalk this up as hyperactivity on my part?


----------



## mitkooo

Sweer, cheers, ClieOS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Really appreciated


----------



## Dannyv

Thanks for the review ClieOS. I was actually wondering how this amp sounds when paired with a pair of SM PL-30. Thanks


----------



## buz

Thanks for the review!

 Nooow, this or the uDac, still trying to figure it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I don't think I care much for the amp (there's just no way I'm going to pair a Clip+ with an amp 6 times its size and I don't particularly care for my MDR-V6 nor do I really plan on dropping 300USD on a pair of HD600 anytime soon whereas my IEMs are all plenty loud, they could simply use some better quality input 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so maybe the rave reviews of the uDac should help the decision... Now, FiiO, why don't you guys build a rockbox capable player into a Fiio E11


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dannyv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the review ClieOS. I was actually wondering how this amp sounds when paired with a pair of SM PL-30. Thanks_

 

E7 will serve better than on board soundcard, which is what it is primary designed for and its noticeable benefit. PL-30 doesn't need much amping, but I am sure it will benefit from E7 bass boost.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *buz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nooow, this or the uDac, still trying to figure it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 

If you are only going to use it as a pure desktop DAC, uDAC seems to fit your bill. I am also thinking of picking one up to so I am get a line-out to my desktop amp once the local dealer has it in stock. It will be nice to compare its line-out to E7 line-out if E7 has a cradle by then.


----------



## gilgameshx

Great review ClieOS! Anyone know the release date for the E7?


----------



## robjrock

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you are only going to use it as a pure desktop DAC, uDAC seems to fit your bill. I am also thinking of picking one up to so I am get a line-out to my desktop amp once the local dealer has it in stock. It will be nice to compare its line-out to E7 line-out if E7 has a cradle by then._

 


 I think a lot of people are going to be choosing between a Fiio E7 & the uDac. love the idea of the Fiio bass boost, since my MS1i's really need it. It would avoid using a software based EQ. 

 I'd be buying it almost exclusively as a desktop dac / amp - and having a DAC output would be nice if I want to pair it with a gainclone & speakers.


----------



## buz

But is the bass boost in the analog or digital stage? If the later, it's simply a different type of software eq, which can likely be beaten by a truly good software eq on your PC


----------



## mnagali

My listening is currently split between my iphone and laptop, so this DAC/Amp is looking really nice _(esp @ $80-85 msrp)_. With my current setup, I don't really hear the benefits of the Fiio E5 when I'm listening to my TF10s on my iphone_ (maybe this will change once my LOD arrives)_, but I do really appreciate the difference when I'm listening from my laptop. Should I expect a noticeable bump in SQ with these?

 also, just wondering if you had an iphone/itouch and wouldn't mind taking a pic of it attached with the E7 (with the included band too)???


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mnagali* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Should I expect a noticeable bump in SQ with these?_

 

If you are able to notice difference with E5 on your laptop, then difference with E7 will be more noticeable since WM8740 is probably a much nicer DAC compared to what in your laptop., not to mention the improved amp section.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mnagali* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_also, just wondering if you had an iphone/itouch and wouldn't mind taking a pic of it attached with the E7 (with the included band too)??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I don't have an iPhone / iTouch (not a big Apple guy), but here is a picture of s:flo2 with E7. S:flo2 is about the same size as iPhone 3G, just a few mm off from each side.


----------



## bcpk

Only problem is the S:Flo 2 doesn't really need an E7


----------



## EraserXIV

i'm very interested in how the E7 stacks up against the ibasso D2 boa. they are very similar products and are geared towards a more budget audience.

 also, just want to clairfy, are we certain that the review sample you received is the same as the final product?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bcpk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Only problem is the S:Flo 2 doesn't really need an E7 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I actually A/B'ed s:flo2 and E7 (via USB) for the same music files yesterday. S:flo2 has slightly better transparency and treble while E7 mid and vocal are slightly warmer and sweeter - I would say the performance is very close as I don't feel a drop in SQ as I was switching b/w the two. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EraserXIV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_also, just want to clairfy, are we certain that the review sample you received is the same as the final product?_

 

Yes, I have confirmation from FiiO that my E7 (as well as all other review samples out there) is the final version. The actual final production will have a cleaner soldering than the review sample (as small batch required many hand soldering) but it should not affect the sound. I also learn that dfkt @ ABi (and here) will receive a sample as well, so those of you who want a different opinion might want to read his upcoming E7 review as well.


----------



## buz

The point about the sflo:2 is very interesting - in that case, I just might buy a new MP3 player instead of the E7. I wonder if you could get the sflo to act as USB DAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

 Otherwise, I'm probably going to go for the uDac (which I've considered hooking up to a SmartQ V5 - I must be insane 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )...


----------



## ClieOS

One of the point about getting a s:flo2 is that you don't need an extra amp to get good sound, though the line-out works fairly well with higher end portable amp (>$200).

 On the other hand, E7 is designed for primary for laptop / netbook user with mp3 player that could also benefit from an amp.


----------



## buz

Thanks, that really helps me formulate my current thinking. Which is why I believe the E7 may not actually be that useful for me - I'm not gonna hook up the Clip I currently use for its smallness to a much bigger amp. And as far DACs go, the uDac seems to be better performer (at a somewhat higher price, of course, if/as/when I can import it to Switzerland) with more than enough juice to drive my IEMs and even most easier to drive cans (I currently only have MDR-V6 anyhow which I don't particularly care for).


----------



## EraserXIV

if you buy a uDac wouldn't you have to get an amp as well? the uDac doesn't have an amp built inside it does it?


----------



## rawrster

u can connect it straight to your phones if you wanted to or use it pure as a dac.


----------



## ClieOS

Depend on the design of the chip, some DAC chip support volume control and require an opamp to boost the signal to line-level, but it might not have same output and current reserve as an independent amp section.


----------



## mnagali

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_One of the point about getting a s:flo2 is that you don't need an extra amp to get good sound, though the line-out works fairly well with higher end portable amp (>$200).

 On the other hand, *E7 is designed for primary for laptop / netbook user with mp3 player that could also benefit from an amp.*_

 

LOL i think that just about described me... I'll definitely be getting one at some point


----------



## Glitched

Hmm...
 Well, a 20$ difference in price between the E7 and uDac, or even t3 is negligible to me if one stands out above the rest. 

 With a laptop/Itouch 3g -> TF10 setup, is the sq of the t3 or uDac noticeably better than the E7 for the price?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Glitched* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ With a laptop/Itouch 3g -> TF10 setup, is the sq of the t3 or uDac noticeably better than the E7 for the price?_

 


 If you are only getting the uDAC, then you won't be able to use it with your iPhone. If If you are only getting the T3, then you won't have a DAC for your laptop. However, If you get a uDAC for your laptop and a T3 for both laptop and iPhone, you will be spending almost 2.5 times more than an E7 is going to cost you. I think I would be very sorry myself if uDAC and T7 combo doesn't turn out to be noticeable better.


----------



## Glitched

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you are only getting the uDAC, then you won't be able to use it with your iPhone. If If you are only getting the T3, then you won't have a DAC for your laptop. However, If you get a uDAC for your laptop and a T3 for both laptop and iPhone, you will be spending almost 2.5 times more than an E7 is going to cost you. I think I would be very sorry myself if uDAC and T7 combo doesn't turn out to be noticeable better._

 

Ah, so you're saying the t3 is only an amp, and to improve my laptop's sq I'd need a dac? But to improve my itouch sq I'd need either a dac, amp, or both?

 I lost you at your last sentence but that's ok because I definitely don't plan on buying two gadgets lol. I'm cash strapped when it comes to this hobby having recently bought the tf10's at 150$. 

 Since most of my serious listening is done on my laptop I'm looking for something mainly to improve my laptop's sq, thus my mentioning the uDac. 

 In cases like the E7 where there's that added mobility, that's nice but I'd take better sq over mobility. So if there is a discernible improvement in sq from the E7 to the uDac, I'd go for the latter.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Glitched* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ah, so you're saying the t3 is only an amp, and to improve my laptop's sq I'd need a dac? But to improve my itouch sq I'd need either a dac, amp, or both?

 I lost you at your last sentence but that's ok because I definitely don't plan on buying two gadgets lol. I'm cash strapped when it comes to this hobby having recently bought the tf10's at 150$. 

 Since most of my serious listening is done on my laptop I'm looking for something mainly to improve my laptop's sq, thus my mentioning the uDac. 

 In cases like the E7 where there's that added mobility, that's nice but I'd take better sq over mobility. So if there is a discernible improvement in sq from the E7 to the uDac, I'd go for the latter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

First, let's talk about your laptop: It already has a headphone-out, but probably not very good sounding. You can connect an amp to the headphone-out but the result won't be good (crap-in-crap-out). To get the best sound, you will need an external DAC (which is basically an external soundcard), likely connected to your laptop via USB such as uDAC or E7. They take the digital signal from your PC from the USB and turns it into analog signal, bypassing your laptop internal sound card all together. You can connect another amp to uDAC as it also support line-out function, but it will work by its own.

 Now let's talk about your iPhone: it has both headphone-out and line-out (if you buy a line-out dock / LOD). To get the better sound, you will want to connect your iPhone to an amp by LOD. Since iPhone doesn't have an USB port (nor support USB host function), you don't need an DAC for it. All you need is an amp, which are either T3 or E7 (as it also has a line-in, beside the DAC) in this case. 

 The point of E7 is it provides the benefit of a portable amp and a DAC in one package, as opposite to uDAC which is only an DAC or T3 which is only an amp. Since E7 is budget oriented, and do both jobs at the price of one, I think you shouldn't expect it to outperform an dedicated device such as uDAC or T3 - but for its asking price, I think it is a great USB DAC amp of its own. However, you should pay for what you will use the most.


----------



## rawrster

the nice thing about this is there aren't too many dac/amp at this price range where you can use it as a dac and a portable amp. The only other one I can think of is the icon mobile and it was mentioned somewhere that the E7 is better.

 I think I'll probably go with the uDAC however as I don't plan on getting an amp until I get a lod and dont plan on going amped anytime soon. Thanks for the impressions however Clieos


----------



## -su

Real nice review...
 I've been searching for info on this DAC everywhere and finally found a comprehensive one here...
 One little question from me... 
 Is there any battery level indicator on the screen? Or we'll just have to notice the degradation of SQ produced to know it's battery level? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TIA


----------



## ClieOS

Yes, there is a battery indicator on screen. The quoted battery life is 80hrs, which is quite possibly the case. I have been using it to burn-in some of my IEM and I disable the battery charger for a whole night and it didn't even reduce a single bar on the battery indicator.


----------



## -su

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have been using it to burn-in some of my IEM and I disable the battery charger for a whole night and *it didn't even reduce a single bar on the battery indicator.*_

 

Hmm should we take this positively or else? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Btw, a noob's question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - is it ok to charge this dude with a wallcharger?
 I used to plug this wallcharger to my Fuze...it should be on a USB output power level +/-5V, not sure for the current rate though


----------



## ClieOS

If it is 5V and less than 1A, I think it should be fine.


----------



## -su

hei thanks a lot for your response


----------



## ClieOS

Small update: After roughly 100 hours of burn-in, I give E7 another listening against T4 and W1 using RE252. I can't say in 100% certainty but it does feel the soundstage is opened up by a tiny bit. Still not quite as good as T4 or W1 but it is better than before as background detail is easier to notice in comparison. The overall presentation seems less grainy and edgy than before. On previous listening, I preferred T4 just a little bit over E7, but now I think the line is really blurring.


----------



## lc483

Thank you very much for the review ClieOS. 

 At first I was thinking about getting the Nuforce uDAC to take care of my PC's onboard Realtek, but then I decided I probably want a DAC+amp combo to occasionally use with my unamped iPhone 3GS. I noticed you said "there is only one other DAC amp in this price range anyway", were you referring to the Nuforce Mobile? Sorry if I missed it, almost 4am here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm still very curious to hear more about how the E7 compares with the uDAC. From what I've read, the uDAC beats the Nuforce Mobile's DAC, so that probably eliminates the Nuforce Mobile for me, since I primarily need a DAC, the amp will just be a bonus.

 Hmmmm....! Well thanks again


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lc483* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I noticed you said "there is only one other DAC amp in this price range anyway", were you referring to the Nuforce Mobile?_

 

Yes I was.


----------



## Dannyv

So what would be the best setup between an iPhone and SM PL-30? I know that the iPhone doesn't have a good amp at all, but its all i have. I really hope that this E7 does Wonders with this setup, haha

 EDIT: anything on the release date yet?


----------



## ljokerl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dannyv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So what would be the best setup between an iPhone and SM PL-30? I know that the iPhone doesn't have a good amp at all, but its all i have. I really hope that this E7 does Wonders with this setup, haha_

 

No disrespect for the E7 but I think upgrading your earphones will do much more for you than a new amp.


----------



## xuan87

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dannyv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So what would be the best setup between an iPhone and SM PL-30? I know that the iPhone doesn't have a good amp at all, but its all i have. I really hope that this E7 does Wonders with this setup, haha

 EDIT: anything on the release date yet?_

 

your amp shouldn't cost more than your earphones. like what joker said, putting that 80+ bucks into a pair of new earphones (coughRE0cough cough) may give you a better sound.


----------



## rawrster

i'm not sure how much the pl30 costs but it should probably be like 30-40 dollars? For most earphones you dont want a much more expensive amp. There are some exceptions if your earphones are good and have been discounted. Some people have been using much more expensive amps with earphones like the RE0.

 I would just get some better stuff with that 80 dollars or however much the E7 is going to cost.


----------



## ljokerl

PL30 is $20-25. They are also extremely sensitive (12Ω / 102dB/mW) and there are a couple of amps they don't like (e.g. the E3). Not saying that they will hiss with the E7 as I really don't know; just a possibility to be aware of.


----------



## daouda

Hi. Like many people on this thread, im trying to figure out which would be the best DAC solution (the best value) for (trans)portable use with a laptop and, like so many others, i've been mainly considering the FIIO E7 and the uDAC among other options.
 I've started a thread thats struggling to get anybody's input but it looks (based on reading this thread) like many people are in the same boat. 

 Clieos, could you please give it a look? You dont need to have heard all the options to maybe have some thoughts about this (of course its perfectly fine if you dont have any) Thanks!


----------



## EraserXIV

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xuan87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_your amp shouldn't cost more than your earphones._

 

what about those high-end amps? like the pico slim, RSA P-51? Those easily cost $400+ whereas most earphones don't cost that much unless you're going customs


----------



## LeonWho

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EraserXIV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what about those high-end amps? like the pico slim, RSA P-51? Those easily cost $400+ whereas most earphones don't cost that much unless you're going customs_

 

Some people (me included) don't think that it's worth the money for the difference that these amps bring. I try to live by the rule that my headphones should cost more than my amps too (at least until I try out some electrostats and some higher end dynamics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).

 I just believe that there's a bigger difference in upgrading your headphones/earphones. For example, why get a Pico or a RSA P-51 (I'm sure they're great amps.) when you could upgrade to a lower level custom?


----------



## Dannyv

the only reason i would object 2 me getting new headphones is that, i would have too many pairs. right now i have the E3 amp that came free with my pl-30. and i also know that the iphone doesnt have that great of a built-in amp, so therefore, i cant get any better quality with better headphones because the iphone doesnt allow it. ive tried a pair of SE530's, and they sound no better than my sm pl-30(with e3). so this is basically all a matter of the iphone sucking at music playing basically.


----------



## mnagali

i thought that had to do with the built in headphone jack... have u tried running a LOD from your iphone to your amp?


----------



## ljokerl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dannyv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the only reason i would object 2 me getting new headphones is that, i would have too many pairs. right now i have the E3 amp that came free with my pl-30. and i also know that the iphone doesnt have that great of a built-in amp, so therefore, i cant get any better quality with better headphones because the iphone doesnt allow it. ive tried a pair of SE530's, and they sound no better than my sm pl-30(with e3). so this is basically all a matter of the iphone sucking at music playing basically._

 

If you didn't hear a difference between the SE530 and PL30 straight out of your iphone I doubt the E7 will help. The iphone is not the limiting factor.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LeonWho* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Some people (me included) don't think that it's worth the money for the difference that these amps bring._

 

Like many things in Audio world, once you go pass the sweet spot the increment of performance no longer stays proportional to the increment of price. Personally I find (around) $300 to be the point of diminishing return for portable amp. Unless you are very serious about getting the best possible sound regardless of price, I would think that is the best-bang-for-the-bucks price point for most users.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dannyv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the only reason i would object 2 me getting new headphones is that, i would have too many pairs. right now i have the E3 amp that came free with my pl-30. and i also know that the iphone doesnt have that great of a built-in amp, so therefore, i cant get any better quality with better headphones because the iphone doesnt allow it. ive tried a pair of SE530's, and they sound no better than my sm pl-30(with e3). so this is basically all a matter of the iphone sucking at music playing basically._

 

The thing is, a decent amp needs a decent headphone to drive. I tend to agree with other that you don't need an extra amp to drive PL-30 as the return will not be that significant (for the money you paid for the amp). A more reasonable investment will be either FiiO E1, or the lesser E5 (with a cheap LOD). If you do plan to use E7 with PC, then buying it will make more financial sense if you have no plan to upgrade your headphone.


----------



## buz

So do we have any update on availability / comparison to the uDac? It looks like that one would cost me close to twice the price of the E7 after shipping and customs


----------



## archigius

Great review as always, ClieOS.
 i maybe interested to the Fiio E7 as DAC, i actually own a Corda 2Move and from your review my amp seems better, but the Fiio maybe very good solution as a small home DAC for my pc.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *buz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So do we have any update on availability / comparison to the uDac? It looks like that one would cost me close to twice the price of the E7 after shipping and customs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I am waiting for the local NuForce dealer to pick it up. NuForce has a regional distributor here so it shouldn't take too long. The question seems to be whether NuForce has enough uDAC stock for the Asian market. I don't want to import it myself since shipping is going to cost a lot.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *archigius* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Great review as always, ClieOS.
 i maybe interested to the Fiio E7 as DAC, i actually own a Corda 2Move and from your review my amp seems better, but the Fiio maybe very good solution as a small home DAC for my pc._

 

2MOVE (or 3MOVE in my case, which is basically the same thing) definitely has a better amp section, but not that great of a DAC section.


----------



## Dannyv

I will be using it out of a laptop as a dac also. Would it be enough to drive some Logitech Z-2300?


----------



## iamthecheese

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dannyv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I will be using it out of a laptop as a dac also. Would it be enough to drive some Logitech Z-2300?_

 

The z2300s have their own built in amp, so the e7 would do nothing but feed it a signal.


----------



## feverfive

Interesting... I wasn't even really wanting to get an external amp/DAC (damn this place).. But now I'm wondering:

 1) any opinions on how nicely the E7 would pair w/ a 160Gb iPod Classic (Sept '09 revision) & Klipsch S4's?
 2) assuming that setup "makes sense", can anyone suggest a good LOD for my Classic (willing to spend up to $60-$70USD if needed)?


----------



## HaiDukken!

So, what would be better to get, the E7, or the Nuforce Icon Mobile?


----------



## bba1973

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *feverfive* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Interesting... I wasn't even really wanting to get an external amp/DAC (damn this place).. But now I'm wondering:

 1) any opinions on how nicely the E7 would pair w/ a 160Gb iPod Classic (Sept '09 revision) & Klipsch S4's?
 2) assuming that setup "makes sense", can anyone suggest a good LOD for my Classic (willing to spend up to $60-$70USD if needed)?_

 

I've got the S4's, and they really don't need an amp. They don't get along well with my biosciencegeek cmoy (weird feedback). You'd be better off spending your money upgrading your IEMs. The S4's aren't bad, but there's better stuff out there. If you really want to try an amp with your iPod, just get a Fiio E1. It's an amp/LOD combo. I don't have one and haven't heard one, but you'd be better off trying that out first than an RSA Shadow and $70 LOD with S4's.


----------



## feverfive

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bba1973* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've got the S4's, and they really don't need an amp. They don't get along well with my biosciencegeek cmoy (weird feedback). You'd be better off spending your money upgrading your IEMs. The S4's aren't bad, but there's better stuff out there. If you really want to try an amp with your iPod, just get a Fiio E1. It's an amp/LOD combo. I don't have one and haven't heard one, but you'd be better off trying that out first than an RSA Shadow and $70 LOD with S4's._

 

Thanks for that bit of insight... Ugh..upgrading IEMs already..why did I know I'd wind up on this path? Guess I'll dive into researching IEMs..


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dannyv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I will be using it out of a laptop as a dac also. Would it be enough to drive some Logitech Z-2300?_

 

Assuming you mean getting the line-out from E7, then the question isn't about whether it would be enough to drive 'something' as it doesn't really drive any thing. Line-out is usually loud because it has the best dynamic range that way, not because it needs to be powerful to 'drive' the next in line (which will be an amp). Line-out signal doesn't usually has much driving power any way since the actual power is provided by the amp. In this case, it will be the power amp inside your z-2300.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HaiDukken!* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So, what would be better to get, the E7, or the Nuforce Icon Mobile?_

 

A blind guess: E7.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *feverfive* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for that bit of insight... Ugh..upgrading IEMs already..why did I know I'd wind up on this path? Guess I'll dive into researching IEMs.._

 

I want to point out that there are two normal ways to upgrade the hardware of a portable rig: First is the easiest and most effective (or efficient) way: upgrade the headphone. Second is upgrade the source, including adding an amp. Assuming you have a sufficiently satisfying headphone you want to keep, you can either upgrade the DAP to a better sounding one, or add an amp. The point of adding an amp to a DAP is based on the assumption that you can get a better sound out of the DAP. *(1)* To do that, you will most likely need a line-out (which iPod has) and the amp you are going to get must be better than the internal amp of the DAP.

*(2)* Another way to look at the same issue is, the headphone you have need more power to perform at its best, so adding an amp helps since most DAP doesn't have enough juice.

 In situation 1, you get better sound as you have better sounding amp section, but your headphone doesn't really benefit that much from the extra power and control. In situation 2, you get better sound because your headphone is sufficiently powered, though you may or may not using a line-out to feed the amp. For the ideal situation, you will want to have both together - improve the source by having a better amp section (via the added amp) while the headphone also benefit from the extra power and control. 

 The point is, you may or may not be in the ideal situation all the time, and it is important to do your research to find out whether a headphone or an amp upgrade makes more sense in your rig.


----------



## bba1973

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *feverfive* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for that bit of insight... Ugh..upgrading IEMs already..why did I know I'd wind up on this path? Guess I'll dive into researching IEMs.._

 

Definitely look into it before buying something better. The S4's are good higher mid-range IEMs, IMO. They're a step below the RE0's (the only high-end IEMs I've heard, keep that in mind), but certainly not bad. Compared to the RE0's, the S4's lack a bit of clarity, detail, and bass quality. The S4's have good quanity, but it's like the bass doesn't extend deep enough. Kinda weird and a little difficult to describe. My S4's are my backup/beater pair, and they work really well for me on camping trips.

 If you don't have a good excuse to upgrade, then just hold off. If the S4's sound fine to you, why not enjoy them for a while and wait until something better and cheaper comes out? Who knows when ClieOS will find the next sonic diamond?

 Hey, don't feel too bad. Even the guys with JH-13's can still step up to the JH-16's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (all in good fun; I'm not trying to pick on you guys)


----------



## Dannyv

Okay, so basically what you're saying, is that, it's better for me to upgrade my headphones rather than getting an amp for them. If so, what headphones would you suggest? both IEM and non-IEM. Maybe something like the HD-280?


----------



## bba1973

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dannyv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Okay, so basically what you're saying, is that, it's better for me to upgrade my headphones rather than getting an amp for them. If so, what headphones would you suggest? both IEM and non-IEM. Maybe something like the HD-280?_

 

Basically yes, but that's oversimplifying it to an extent. With IEMs, amping really isn't necessary in most cases. Unless you have something with really high impedence, unamped should be okay. With really hissy IEMs, amps can take out the hiss and provide better volume control. I used a cmoy with Altec Lansing UHP336's for a couple months when I was just getting into this stuff. The cmoy really helped them, but upgrading to RE0's (even when unamped) blew them away. I'm just saying if you don't have top-tier IEMs (high-end universals or customs), getting better IEMs will make much more of a difference. Someone once told me something to the effect of "You can spend $100 on an amp and notice a 2% improvement or spend $100 on new IEMs and notice a 200% difference." The dollar figure there may vary, but it's proven to be true so far.

 As for reccomendations, I really haven't heard alot of IEMs. Head-Direct RE0's are the best I've heard, and I really see no reason for me to upgrade them at this point. Despite that, I'm really tempted to get a Fiio E7 or iBasso T3D and use that with my Fuze. Then I'll want to get a Fuze LOD, and the cycle continues...

 For full-size headphones, ask someone else. I'm really not familiar with them. I've got the $35 JVC 700's and Koss KSC75's, and that's about it.


----------



## feverfive

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bba1973* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Definitely look into it before buying something better. The S4's are good higher mid-range IEMs, IMO. They're a step below the RE0's (the only high-end IEMs I've heard, keep that in mind), but certainly not bad. Compared to the RE0's, the S4's lack a bit of clarity, detail, and bass quality. The S4's have good quanity, but it's like the bass doesn't extend deep enough. Kinda weird and a little difficult to describe. My S4's are my backup/beater pair, and they work really well for me on camping trips.

 If you don't have a good excuse to upgrade, then just hold off. If the S4's sound fine to you, why not enjoy them for a while and wait until something better and cheaper comes out? Who knows when ClieOS will find the next sonic diamond?

 Hey, don't feel too bad. Even the guys with JH-13's can still step up to the JH-16's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (all in good fun; I'm not trying to pick on you guys)_

 

Heh...just ordered a pair of ATH-ESW9a's... I have been wanting some full-size cans anyway, but wanted something that at least has a semblance of portability as well. Gonna see how these do straight out of my Classic's HP out...then I'm sure I'll be making an LOD/amp/DAC purchase in the near future as well. I had been looking at the ESW9's for quite some time, but didn't pull the trigger cuz I was stuck in "IEM-only mode."


----------



## radicalrev

anyone can advice me if this will have enough power for the HD650?


----------



## yugiyao

Dun think it will drive HD650 out loud IMO


----------



## dweaver

How well would the E7 work with my Senn IE8? I currently love the sound of the IE8 though my RWAudio Amp1 which is a slightly colder sounding amp that is a bit analytical. I think it helps tame the warmth of my IE8 and makes them more detailed. Would I get a similar effect from the E7?


----------



## ClieOS

Not sure how well it will compare but I consider E7 to be fairly cold and analytical amp.


----------



## crazylemon

ClieOS, I found out that you reviewed the ad700 a while ago. I'm thinking of getting the E7 mostly because I'm stuck with a laptop sound card right now, but also because the bass boost might help bring some more bass and warmth to my ad700. Would you say that the E7 goes well with the ad700?


----------



## ClieOS

Bass boost Lv1 and Lv2 definitely add more warmth to AD700, but Lv3 takes away too much upper freq. to my liking. Bass wise, the quantity isn't too much even on Lv3 as it simply doesn't boost enough to turn the bass light AD700 to something else. Personally, I quite enjoy BB Lv1 with AD700 and think they sound pretty good together.


----------



## Dannyv

So I'm basically asking for help. What would be the best bang for my buck on about a 70-85 dollar budget? IEM and fullsize cans will be considered. Thanks! And maybe some that would possibly do well when with the E7.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not sure how well it will compare but I consider E7 to be fairly cold and analytical amp._

 

Well, let's see:

 Cowon S9 (aggressive and analytical) + Fiio E7 (cold and analytical) + Sennheiser HD25 (forward and analytical) = Ice Cold SQ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Say, have you tried the DAC section of the E7? I'm wondering if I could buy this instead of the NuForce uDAC that I desperately need for my M-Audio speakers. Care to hook them up using your PC and headphones/speakers? Thanks.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dannyv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So I'm basically asking for help. What would be the best bang for my buck on about a 70-85 dollar budget? IEM and fullsize cans will be considered._

 

The price range you are looking into is arguably the most competitive section of the IEM market now. There are plenty of good IEM in that range that can benefit from a good source, but they all have their own sound signature and it is really hard to say which one will fit your taste. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jjsoviet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, let's see:

 Cowon S9 (aggressive and analytical) + Fiio E7 (cold and analytical) + Sennheiser HD25 (forward and analytical) = Ice Cold SQ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Say, have you tried the DAC section of the E7? I'm wondering if I could buy this instead of the NuForce uDAC that I desperately need for my M-Audio speakers. Care to hook them up using your PC and headphones/speakers? Thanks._

 

Don't forget the bass boost. It isn't just adding bass, but also warmth to the sound. BB Lv0 might be cold and analytical, but once you turn the BB on, it is another story.

 Also as mentioned before, LO is only available in the dock connector. Till FiiO makes a LOD or cradle, there is no way to use the line out atm.


----------



## Dannyv

Okay, I've heard great thing about both the triplefi and the RE0. Which one would be a better choice? And if the triplefi are better, does anybody know where it's possible to find them at 85? I've seen some, but all on eBay


----------



## Arculease

Hey everyone! Glad to be a part of the community =)
 alright so I just bought a pair of Shure SE530's and I was wondering if the E5 or the E7 amp would give me the best results. The sources I am using are my custom built computer with a soundblaster xfi xtremegamer as an output and a microsoft Zune HD. 

 Thanks!


----------



## Azathoth

Can't wait for the E7 to reach our shores come March!


----------



## Uber_Roxxorz

Sorry. Maybe I missed it earlier in this thread even, but how did you know that the E7 is coming in March?


----------



## mnagali

_(sad but true)_ i went thru this entire thread again to see if i missed the release date... nope, it hasn't been announced yet... so i'm also curious how he knows it will come March


----------



## TekeRugburn

wow...great review... better than the other "review" i read about the E7, the one where he tried selling his demo unit. This one was actually informative. I was debating about get the udac... but figured this would be a better alternative to go with the E7 to go with my laptop and netbook and to use with my ipod classic.


----------



## ClieOS

UPDATE: I was told that FiiO has received confirmation that TI will have the chip shipped to them by mid April, so E7 should reach the market in May.


----------



## the search never ends

^^^^^ LOL....I wanna try the E9


----------



## lc483

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_UPDATE: I was told that FiiO has received confirmation that TI will have the chip shipped to them by mid April, so E7 should reach the market in May._

 

Thanks for the update! Although I'm a bit sad, was hoping it'd be out sooner


----------



## fzsrv

First, thank you to ClieOS for an excellent review!
 I managed to get a hold of a FiiO E7 and am really liking this amp. I have been mostly using a iBasso T2 but find the E7 much better.
 I am using it with Hearyourself custom C3 IEM's and Audio-Technica ATH-M50. This amp has no problem between the two. 
 ClieOS has it right in describing the bass boost as adding warmth to the sound. With my C3 IEM's I usually switch between LV1 and LV2. With the M50's I usually switch between LV0 and LV1. This is determined by what I am listening to.
 As a DAC, well it does a great job! I have used it with a MacBook Pro and have been pleased with the sound output.
 When this becomes available, I would not hesitate in recommending you give it a try.
 My only issue is the size, but I am accustomed to using the ibasso T2 which is very small, and changing to the E7 will take some getting used to.
 I will learn to live with the size!

 PEACE

Mark M


----------



## feverfive

Can't wait to hear users' impressions of the E7 when it finally gets released into the wild. Had it been out by now, I probably would have gotten it, but upon further reflection, I decided it just isn't practical (for me) for mobile use (which would be the only use I'd have for it) w/ my DAP. It's a little too big, and the display, while nice, just doesn't seem practical for stacking w/ a DAP.. I went over budget & ordered the Headsatge Arrow...though I will be following this thread when it finally starts to ship.


----------



## mnagali

Thinking carefully about how I actually listen to my music on-the-go: I actually like my 3GS simple & unamped, and I listen to my music much more so from my rockbox'd/amped nano + E5 due to its portability, wider format support, and easy way to change its contents (drag/drop to folders). However, I also spend much more time sitting in front of my laptop than being on-the-go _(so other dedicated portable amp-only devices are out of the picture for now)_. I'd like to use it more often for my music listening, but I'm really upset about the hiss and overall lower SQ I get out of its HP out vs my portable DAPs, that I'll go thru the trouble of transferring songs to my nano and then just listen to that instead while I'm studying on my laptop.

 Thinking practically, the E7 looks a bit big to carry easily in my pocket unlike my nano+E5 combo, so the majority of its use will likely go towards its DAC function for listening on my laptop. *I'm wondering there are any better DACs (with or w/o amp) for me for under $100? or is this E7 dac+amp really the best option at this price point?* _(I'd only need an amp for volume control, so my E5 could possibly supplement if lacking one)_


----------



## bcpk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mnagali* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_]I'm wondering there are any better DACs (with or w/o amp) for me for under $100?_

 

Have you looked up the NuForce uDAC?


----------



## mnagali

just from this thread, and no one has had too much say about a direct comparison between the two beyond speculatoin to justify the $20 (or so) difference to me. i admit the rest of the porta-amp section of the forums outside this thread is still pretty foreign to me.... ^^;;

 at this point unless a reviewer directly compares them, I won't really know until this releases in May. so far though, I'm leaning towards the E7 for its slightly lower price w/additional amp function, if the DAC function isn't significantly different.

 I'm still curious tho about any other DAC options?

 just from this thread, and no one has had too much say about a direct comparison between the two beyond speculatoin to justify the $20 (or so) difference to me. i admit the rest of the porta-amp section of the forums outside this thread is still pretty foreign to me.... ^^;;

 at this point unless a reviewer directly compares them, I won't really know until this releases in May. so far though, I'm leaning towards the E7 for its slightly lower price w/additional amp function, if the DAC function isn't significantly different.

 I'm still curious tho about any other DAC options?

*[update] *okay so I decided to stop being lazy and used the search button for "DAC"s to find my answer. I went back almost 10 pages and couldn't find many less than $100, and a lot of the results that came up weren't even suitable for "portable" use--it doesn't have to fit in my pocket, but must atleast be able to travel w/my laptop. Looks at the <$100 price point it's only the FiiO E7 or the uDAC (and possibly the Fireye II, but no really strong reviews for it).


----------



## david1978jp

You can get one now for $82. 
DealExtreme: $81.19 Fiio E7 1.1" OLED USB DAC 3.5mm Earphone Volume Booster Power Amplifier (Black)


----------



## JamesFiiO

small update of our E7, please visit

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f180/n...our-e7-479527/


----------



## JamesFiiO

Anyway! will answer any quesiton about our amp in our sub forum!

 James From FiiO


----------



## cleansing

I just did something stupid, I just did an impulse buy on the E5 when I was fully aware that the E7 would be coming out soon. I thought I read something about the E7 being similar to the E5 in sound quality with just a USB DAC function tacked on. (I'm clearly wrong from gathering more anecdotes!!)

 I will use the E5 to power my Ipod Nano 1G with my Audio Technica ATH-SQ5 for the mean time. I'm planning to upgrade to AD700's and to a Cowon S9.

 Now I'm wondering if it'll be worth it to upgrade to an E7 when I have both upgrades? I think the E5 will primarily just work as a volume booster for the AD700's on the S9, but I'm wondering if the E7 will have any significant differences SQ wise?


----------



## ClieOS

I think E7 amp section can definitely keep up with most sub$100 portable amp in the market. There are a few that do sound a little better than E7, but none of them has DAC as good as that on E7 (if they have it at all).


----------



## buz

In particular, the digital volume control is going to be helpful for IEMs. Pretty useless to have a pot which only starts to track properly at ear blasting volume


----------



## bcpk

The E7 has given my AD700s greater clarity and punchier bass.


----------



## talkingparrot

How does it play with the HD650? Anyone have any impressions with the two 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## peaceful1

what is this for


----------



## buz

Attaching the E7 to your MP3 player. Think rubber band


----------



## nonsupremous

so is there still no official release date for the E7?


----------



## ClieOS

No, not yet.


----------



## nonsupremous

Bummer. Really want to get my hands on one. I'm not a big amp guy, but I did just purchase the PK1 so I REALLY need an amp now.


----------



## nonsupremous

Got an email answer from Fiio this morning. The E7 is set for a May 10 release. Hope that's true! This will be my first true portable amp. Toyed with the Bithead, but it's just too big to lug around.


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

are you sure this is smaller than the bithead?


----------



## Carlosfandango

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nonsupremous* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Got an email answer from Fiio this morning. The E7 is set for a May 10 release. Hope that's true! This will be my first true portable amp. Toyed with the Bithead, but it's just too big to lug around._

 

This is posted under the Fiio section of headfi 

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f180/n...ml#post6579681


----------



## nonsupremous

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Carlosfandango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is posted under the Fiio section of headfi 

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f180/n...ml#post6579681_

 

Oh, my bad. I didn't even realize there was a Fiio section. Thanks.


----------



## nonsupremous

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Scott_Tarlow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_are you sure this is smaller than the bithead?_

 

If I'm converting my metric system to inches correctly, then yes, it's smaller and lighter. The bithead ins't huge, but it's really not something that you can just slip in your pocket along with a portable player and not notice it's there. At least not to me. It's kind of bulky and weighs a bit more. 

 Willing to take the chance. I hope I'm not wrong. I really don't like carrying ams with me. Cables and the extra bulk just make me feel like I am tied down. I'm a very active person, so less is more for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If this one doesn't work out so well, the pico slim looks like it would do just fine. Not sure where to buy one though.


----------



## MorbidToaster

This thing just LOOKS wise is great.

 Thanks for the impressions. I need to grab a new amp with a Line Out cable, and this may be my choice. The site has a date of May 15th set. 

 Also, I am disappointed that they don't call look exactly like that, the NON SPECIAL EDITION doesn't look as great. The Grey front is meh. But it's not really about looks anyway.


----------



## mnagali

I don't believe this has 3.5mm line out that you may be thinking, what you see are 2x headphone outs... if I read the first post correctly, the line out port will connect directly thru a dock to the E9.


----------



## solidsnake

the menu is cool reminds me of metal gear solid peacewalker


----------



## Deep Funk

I can order the E7 already in the Netherlands via a web store.


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *talkingparrot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How does it play with the HD650? Anyone have any impressions with the two 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 

Ask Dkft, he's paired them. I have 650's and ordered the E7 over TWO WEEKS AGO, but they are backordered at Dealextreme, at least I'll be getting a fresh one.


----------



## Cowdor

Can you use this as a usb-powered DAC/amp without using power from the battery? I'm looking for a dac/amp to use with my laptop, and I don't really need it to be battery powered unless I use it with a portable player.


----------



## 11amaberry

^ I read somewhere in there that you can turn off the battery so it wont charge when connected to the computer... so it should run off the usb power...


----------



## stonyboys

Clie, can you provide any comparisons between the Icon Mobile and the E7?


----------



## JamesFiiO

The E7 can switch off the USB charge in the MENU, so it can improve the S/N( less hiss), and used in some special situation, for example, when connecting to iPad!


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





cowdor said:


> Can you use this as a usb-powered DAC/amp without using power from the battery? I'm looking for a dac/amp to use with my laptop, and I don't really need it to be battery powered unless I use it with a portable player.


 
  Yes, you can. Just change the setting in the menu to enable / disable USB charging at your wise.
  
  Quote: 





stonyboys said:


> Clie, can you provide any comparisons between the Icon Mobile and the E7?


 
  Sorry, don't have Icon Mobile to compare to and I don't really think Icon Mobile will be any better than E7 SQ wise (I have seen picture of Icon Mobile inner).


----------



## mark2410

has any one heard them both?  they really are each others prime competition


----------



## p0w3rL3s5

Thanks alot for the review.. it was really helpful!


----------



## TekeRugburn

just got my e7 and its totally worthless via HPO.... via LOD its fine.... and used as USB DAC is good...but volume control via HPO is worthless....


----------



## ifine

Hi, new here. Very curious  to know izzit the E7 pair with laptops/desktop 2.1 speakers (example : Edifier S530) will perform well?? Ofcoz compare with ext. or int. sound card. Planing to get better SQ for my speaker, but don't know izzit E7 is my smart choice or not?  Please give me some advise.


----------



## silver69

I got E7 from Jaben malaysia...the soundstage is wider its funs with the bass boast option....but i was wondering as the DAC is only functioning when using the USB audio in mode?? when i was connecting the E7 with the mp3 player using the 3.5mm audio in,will it be the DAC functioning?? or just the normal amplifying mode for the headphone??


----------



## ClieOS

DAC only works when you connect the USB port to a PC.


----------



## silver69

thanks for ur info....


----------



## wordsworth

This might be usable as a DAC with items that have USB Host on-the-go as I assume the iPad does.  I have been looking into using it with the HTC Desire and someone has got usb host working on it but it currently is not in a rom build. The only issue is that there is no power out via the HTC desire so the DAC/amp would have to supply all the power. 
   
  One other use, for those in the UK that got the £50 O2 joggler's this should work with either the joggler OS or ubuntu, which should substantially improve the sound output of the device.


----------



## nsx_23

iPad should work once you get the camera kit.


----------



## sunny25

FiiO E7 has same spec with iBasso D2, nearly performance with half price...Amazing.!!!


----------



## josesol07

Hi, has anyone tried the FiiO-E7 with Fischer Audio DBA-02?
  thanks in advance,
  Jose


----------



## shaddix

Swapped my udac2 for one of these, should be here this week hopefully from head-direct


----------



## Blisse

Do you know how the uDac-2 compares? Will be waiting for comparisions!


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





blisse said:


> Do you know how the uDac-2 compares? Will be waiting for comparisions!


 
  I did a small comparison b/w the uDAC and E7 before (in the comment section). Not really want to update to uDAC2 since I won't have a lot use of it. If uDAC2 is indeed better than the old uDAC, then maybe it will worthwhile.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Quote: 





shaddix said:


> Swapped my udac2 for one of these, should be here this week hopefully from head-direct


 


  bump thread because I really curious about this


----------



## Maknut

Wow, as an obsessive review reader for anything I am looking to purchase, thank you for a great review ClieOS! In-Depth, comprehensive, plenty of pics, simply fantastic.
   
  Anywho, I'm curios if this might be overkill for some AKG 142's that I'm looking at getting. This and the E5 seem to be leading candidates at the moment for a portable amp, and I love that this is also a DAC. Worth the extra $$?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





maknut said:


> Wow, as an obsessive review reader for anything I am looking to purchase, thank you for a great review ClieOS! In-Depth, comprehensive, plenty of pics, simply fantastic.
> 
> Anywho, I'm curios if this might be overkill for some AKG 142's that I'm looking at getting. This and the E5 seem to be leading candidates at the moment for a portable amp, and I love that this is also a DAC. Worth the extra $$?


 
  Thanks.
   
  E7 definitely will worth the extra money. The amp section sounds better than E5, plus an DAC gives you an upgrade over onboard sound card. It is a better investment in the long run.


----------



## Maknut

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  OK great thank you. The DAC would be especially nice if I am able to go LO from my EVO (Which I use as my DAP).


----------



## Raymate

Sorry if this has been said before but I can not find any info on it.
   
  Just found out about the FiiO E7 via dealextreme, I'm going to order one for use with my touch.
   
  1. After doing some research it seems dealextreme have the real ones, would this be right?
   
  2. I have read that if you use the iPod camera kit you can get USB digital audio from the iPod touch and iPad, if this is right could I feed digital into the FiiO?
   
  3. I use some older GoVibe amps is the FiiO going to be as good if not better.
   
  If you can get digital stream from iPod touch as above has anyone tried it. I was thinking abourt getting an iStreamer but this looks better way.
   
  Thanks for your views.


----------



## ClieOS

*Answered in bold.*
  
  Quote: 





raymate said:


> 1. After doing some research it seems dealextreme have the real ones, would this be right?
> *Yes. DX does carry real FiiO products.*
> 
> 2. I have read that if you use the iPod camera kit you can get USB digital audio from the iPod touch and iPad, if this is right could I feed digital into the FiiO?
> ...


----------



## Raymate

Quote: 





clieos said:


> *Answered in bold.*
> 
> Thank you for your reply,
> 
> ...


----------



## grafstrb

Quote: 





clieos said:


> If you have $100+ budget and don't need a DAC, a mini3 or T3 will be nice.


 


  
  I am considering buying a portable amp to go along with some new cans I'm planning on purchasing.  I've seen lots of very favorable things said about the e7, and I like its affordability, but I'm a bit confused re: its dual functionality.  So, my question is this: does the e7 operate as a DAC and Amp _simultaneously_, or does it only operate as one or the other at any given time?
   
  Total noob question here, sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ...  and TIA for any response anyone can give.


----------



## ClieOS

grafstrb said:


> I am considering buying a portable amp to go along with some new cans I'm planning on purchasing.  I've seen lots of very favorable things said about the e7, and I like its affordability, but I'm a bit confused re: its dual functionality.  So, my question is this: does the e7 operate as a DAC and Amp _simultaneously_, or does it only operate as one or the other at any given time?
> 
> Total noob question here, sorry  ...  and TIA for any response anyone can give.




It can work as either as (1) an USB DAC + AMP - like a external soundcard for PC to drive headphone. (2) amp only, like connecting to a DAP. or (3) pure DAC - via FiiO L7 LOD, supplying line-out signal to other amps using PC as a source.

To answer your question in simpler term - yes, it does work simultaneously as USB DAC and amp when connected to a PC.


----------



## grafstrb

Quote: 





clieos said:


> It can work as either as (1) an USB DAC + AMP - like a external soundcard for PC to drive headphone. (2) amp only, like connecting to a DAP. or (3) pure DAC - via FiiO L7 LOD, supplying line-out signal to other amps using PC as a source.
> To answer your question in simpler term - yes, it does work simultaneously as USB DAC and amp when connected to a PC.


 


  Thank you for the quick answer ClieOS!  Brief follow-up: does it work simultaneously as USB DAC and Amp when connected to an iPod or iPhone?


----------



## yjt93

How much improvement would i get if I get this for my ipod nano 3g(i'll be using line out, would the DAC make big difference, also with westone 4)? I'm thinking about either getting this or upgrade to a ipod touch


----------



## ClieOS

grafstrb said:


> Thank you for the quick answer ClieOS!  Brief follow-up: does it work simultaneously as USB DAC and Amp when connected to an iPod or iPhone?




A portable DAC that works with iPod / iPhone will cost $500. E7 only works with PC.


----------



## grafstrb

Quote: 





clieos said:


> A portable DAC that works with iPod / iPhone will cost $500. E7 only works with PC.


 


  Sheebie!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ummmm, yeah, I'm not yet to the point where I'm willing to spend $500 on such a piece of equipment.  In reading various threads on this forum and elsewhere re: e7, I've seen that some people have struggled to properly set it up with their PC: did you find that part of the setup to be easy?  Does the manual that comes with the e7 provide step-by-step directions on how to setup the e7 with a PC, or will I have to ferret-out such instructions on the web somewhere?  TIA, ClieOS.


----------



## ClieOS

I plug mine in and wait for Windows to automatically set it up, then I use it - as easy as that.


----------



## grafstrb

Awesome!  I'm stoked to get this puppy!  Thanks again for your answers to my questions, and for your OP.


----------



## ztreb185

Wait for E17! Upgrade to E7 but it wont come out till mid 2012? and its going to be $180 I think.  Was considering getting the E7/E9 now, but I'll settle for the E10 now and I believe it does sound better minus the lesser amp.  Eventually Ill just get the E17/E9.


----------



## bcasey25raptor

Why does it look different then mine?


----------



## jerg

Quote: 





bcasey25raptor said:


> Why does it look different then mine?


 


  Does yours still have the rubber sleeve on?


----------



## bcasey25raptor

Quote: 





jerg said:


> Does yours still have the rubber sleeve on?


 


  Mine doesn't look like this


----------



## yjt93

Quote: 





clieos said:


> A portable DAC that works with iPod / iPhone will cost $500. E7 only works with PC.


 


  so basically if I get this for my iPod only the amp would work? and the DAC wouldn't work? even with LOD(why would they sell LOD cables for E7 then?)


----------



## ClieOS

bcasey25raptor said:


> Mine doesn't look like this




Of course not. The one I have is the easiest edition that use a different front panel design. Only a handful was made for review purpose. The inner is however the same though.



yjt93 said:


> so basically if I get this for my iPod only the amp would work? and the DAC wouldn't work? even with LOD(why would they sell LOD cables for E7 then?)




Yes, only the amp will work. 

LOD means 'line-out dock', meaning it is a dock cable that send the line-out signal (which already in analog form) from the iPod to the amp. To utilize external DAC function, you will need iPod to send the un-decoded digital signal to the portable DAC and it will require a special chip to enable that function. The two fully portable DAC that have that chip both cost over $500. So LOD =/= DAC, they are two different things.


----------



## mikiphile

Do you know where this can be bought in Switzerland?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





mikiphile said:


> Do you know where this can be bought in Switzerland?


 

  
  Switzerland might not have an FiiO dealer, but you can find a few EU dealers that are will to ship it to Switzerland.
   
  Here: http://www.fiio.com.cn/where/index.aspx


----------



## grafstrb

Received the E7 as a XMas gift.  Just plugged it in and started using it for the first time a couple minutes ago.  
   






 Holy effin s***!  screw me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am literally laughing like idiot right now, with tears of joy running down my face.  Ho-lee-c***!  _Thank you_ to the members of this forum --- if not for you, I may have never found out about this product. 
   
  This basically sums-up my feelings right now:


----------



## JamesFiiO

great!


----------



## Pkunk

I'm very happy with my E7 though I'm pretty curious about this:
  If I plug the E7 in my iPhone using the audio cable I don't seem to get more volume. I need to use the special iPhone cable to get some extra volume. Is that normal? It seems strange since the E7 is an amp and all...


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





pkunk said:


> I'm very happy with my E7 though I'm pretty curious about this:
> If I plug the E7 in my iPhone using the audio cable I don't seem to get more volume. I need to use the special iPhone cable to get some extra volume. Is that normal? It seems strange since the E7 is an amp and all...


 


 What do you mean by 'audio cable' and 'special iPhone cable'? Do you mean 3.5mm interconnecting cable and line-out dock (LOD)? At max, E7 only increases the volume by around 4~5dB (3dB is double the Sound Pressure Level). However, it takes human roughly 10dB to perceive a double in listening volume (human hearing are not quite sensitive about SPL change). If you are using a 3.5mm interconnecting cable and do not find the volume to be enough, you need to increase the volume on the iPhone. For LOD, iPhone automatically set it to max so it is not a problem for E7 any more.


----------



## Pkunk

Yes I mean those cables thanks 
   
  What I'm saying is basically that when I use the 3.5mm interconnecting cable and I max the volume on my iPhone, the volume with or without the E7 (also maxed) is the same. And that seems strange to me because then it doesn't amplify at all..
   
   
  Quote: 





clieos said:


> What do you mean by 'audio cable' and 'special iPhone cable'? Do you mean 3.5mm interconnecting cable and line-out dock (LOD)? At max, E7 only increases the volume by around 4~5dB (3dB is double the Sound Pressure Level). However, it takes human roughly 10dB to perceive a double in listening volume (human hearing are not quite sensitive about SPL change). If you are using a 3.5mm interconnecting cable and do not find the volume to be enough, you need to increase the volume on the iPhone. For LOD, iPhone automatically set it to max so it is not a problem for E7 any more.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





pkunk said:


> Yes I mean those cables thanks
> 
> What I'm saying is basically that when I use the 3.5mm interconnecting cable and I max the volume on my iPhone, the volume with or without the E7 (also maxed) is the same. And that seems strange to me because then it doesn't amplify at all..


 

 You should get the 4~5dB gain in signal, though you might not notice it. In this case, I'll suggest you stick to the LOD. On a less related note, amplifier doesn't always amplify. In fact, a lot of the time they are used to reduce the volume from the source, like in the case when used with line level signal. The other benefits of using amp, such as better current reserve, damping, etc, have nothing to do with increasing the volume, but making the headphone sounds better by giving it more control.


----------



## oneoseven

I currently use an e10 for home use.. would it be worth it to sell that and purchase an e17 if id just be using it at home? Or does the value only come from it being portable also


----------



## ClieOS

E17 also has SPDIF input, treble and bass EQ, channels balance adjustment and slightly better SQ. If you are only using it as a desktop DAC / amp like the E10 and none of the other features, then there isn't a lot of point to get the E17.


----------



## oneoseven

Thank you for your response.. it sure is sexy looking compared to the e10 tho lol.. I guess for now ill stick with the e10


----------

